# Wire Question



## Nussy (Feb 14, 2010)

Can I use this speaker wire to run things like bilge pump, livewell pump, navigation lights? It seams pretty thick but it is really flexible.


----------



## FishingCop (Feb 15, 2010)

I might be corrected, but, IMO speaker wire is not really good for current (electric) use. It has different twists (of the stranded copper wire) and different insulation - the insulation is not rated for the potential heat build up associated with amp draw for electrical use. The wire is not rated or designed for electrical current. Any other opinions?????


----------



## wasilvers (Feb 15, 2010)

The answer is "It depends"  

If you draw is low, you can use it. I use light wire for running small things like area light, tachometer and such. If you have a motor pumping water, that will require a heavier gauge wire. 

https://www.rbeelectronics.com/wtable.htm

Look at the last chart on the page above, it will give you an idea of what gauge wire to choose. Looking at the specs for your livewell pumps - most say 16 gauge wire for safety. I'd say Radio Shack can be your friend in these things. Speaker wire gets expensive - and they don't have cool colors! The shack has 18 gauge - 100 feet for $20 or 25 feet for $7

Will


----------



## Nussy (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks guys, I'll check the draw of my pumps to see if this is going to work or not. I'm guessing it's like an 18-2 maybe 16-2.


----------



## nbaffaro (Feb 16, 2010)

Personally. I wouldn't. I don't use marine wire like I should but, I do use automotive wire. I try and solider every connection using heat shrink. I also try and use different colors for different uses. It is harder to find some of those funky colors but when you go back later and try to figure out what's going on it is alot easier to know the yellow wire is yellow the whole way and the red is red the whole way. Speaker wire is nice because it is paired (pos/neg). But they make stranded wire that is paired like that as well.

On a side note does anyone know where to get all the different colors of wire in short (25ft rolls)


----------



## FishingCop (Feb 16, 2010)

nbaffaro said:


> Personally. I wouldn't. I don't use marine wire like I should but, I do use automotive wire. I try and solider every connection using heat shrink. I also try and use different colors for different uses. It is harder to find some of those funky colors but when you go back later and try to figure out what's going on it is alot easier to know the yellow wire is yellow the whole way and the red is red the whole way. Speaker wire is nice because it is paired (pos/neg). But they make stranded wire that is paired like that as well.
> 
> On a side note does anyone know where to get all the different colors of wire in short (25ft rolls)




Try here, one of these packages might be just what you need:

https://www.oemsurplus911.com/calterm/calwire.htm


----------



## rellis1962 (Feb 23, 2010)

I am headed to Harbor Freight today to check out the rack of wire they have on sale. Add says it is for Marine use among other uses. Racks have several different color wires and guages. 2 different racks available 250ft and 400ft.

https://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=3384


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 23, 2010)

Use marine grade wire! Non-tinned wire can (and will) absorb moisture and corrode INSIDE the insulation. You cannot see it but it will fail

Why waste your time and money on anything less then the correct wire


----------

